
Enterprise Model of Pepper, SoftBank’s Robot, Will Cost $440 a Month to Rent - Gys
http://techcrunch.com/2015/07/30/pepper-earns-its-keep/
======
Gys
'The robot will come with applications for office reception and customer
interactions and greet shoppers, tell them about products, and entertain them
by performing or playing games, all while recording data about their
reactions.'

Sounds like mainly targeted at entertaining humans who are waiting ? Maybe a
dog could do the same, or is that too old fashioned thinking ;-)

